# only 10 MBPS max speed out of 10/100 MBPS NIC????



## taken (Feb 23, 2006)

hi,
we now a days normally see that NIC cards having 10/100 MBPS speed marks. now we get max of 10 MBPS only, where has this 100 MBPS gone. is it that its just for name sake are can we expolit it which is hidden in settings
somewhere???

pls enlighten me...
aken


----------



## RCuber (Feb 23, 2006)

Just install the correct drivers, that will work.My comp shows my NICs speed as 10Mbps when the modem is off. but when i switch on the modem the comp recognises it as a 100 Mbps NIC. And if u want to change the speed just open your NIC's property page in device manager  goto advanced tab. now select Link speed/Duplex mode and now u can change the speed settings.

Charan


----------



## Andyiz (Feb 23, 2006)

taken said:
			
		

> hi,
> we now a days normally see that NIC cards having 10/100 MBPS speed marks. now we get max of 10 MBPS only, where has this 100 MBPS gone. is it that its just for name sake are can we expolit it which is hidden in settings
> somewhere???
> 
> ...


 u got it all wrong "Taken",  NIC's are available @ 10/100 Mbps and not 10\100 MBps.
B----->Bytes
b----->bits
The actual speed u can get from the 10/100 Mbps card is " 100/8 =11.11MBps. u say that u get 10MBps which is perfectly alrite


I had this confusion earlier, not any more.


----------



## manmay (Feb 23, 2006)

but in case ur nic card is working at 10 mbps then u'll b getting max 1111 kBps download speeds and not 11.1 mBps as in the case of 100 mbps


----------



## dude_where_is_my_doll (Feb 23, 2006)

Andyiz said:
			
		

> u got it all wrong "Taken",  NIC's are available @ 10/100 Mbps and not 10\100 MBps.
> B----->Bytes
> b----->bits
> The actual speed u can get from the 10/100 Mbps card is " 100/8 =11.11MBps. u say that u get 10MBps which is perfectly alrite
> ...


He knows the difference between Mbps and MBps .

Actually the Data transmission whether 10Mbps or 100Mbps depends upon your LAN type which is setup by LAN admin.


----------



## manmay (Feb 23, 2006)

it also depends upon the lan wire..
i hav seen some cat5 which do not support 100 mbps
hey what abt cat6 nebody seen or used them...
ne diff?


----------



## champ_rock (Feb 23, 2006)

most of them r same...... i tried 2 of them basically it will depend on network traffic also......


----------



## Andyiz (Mar 1, 2006)

*reply*



			
				manmay said:
			
		

> but in case ur nic card is working at 10 mbps then u'll b getting max 1111 kBps download speeds and not 11.1 mBps as in the case of 100 mbps


u meant 1.111mBps, didnt u ?


----------



## manmay (Mar 1, 2006)

@andyiz
1111 kBps is == 1.111 mBps isnt it?

nic 10 mbps will give a baud rate of 1111kBps==1.11mBps approx

and nic 100mbps 11.11 mBps

this is theoritically

practically 80-90 % of theoritical speed is reached.


----------



## Andyiz (Mar 1, 2006)

*reply*

@manmay
hey dude, i apologize,i read it as 1111MBPS
tnz for correcting me


----------

